# Liliths nose



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

This has appeared on liliths nose over the past couple of days. Any ideas what it is?

She's still eating and drinking well. Very active. She's approximately 14-16 months old.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

No idea, but any growths need to be seen by a vet ASAP, hopefully it's nothing, but better safe than sorry, I'd try and get an appointment today or tomorrow, especially with it being on the nose. 
Hope she's OK.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

ForestWomble said:


> No idea, but any growths need to be seen by a vet ASAP, hopefully it's nothing, but better safe than sorry, I'd try and get an appointment today or tomorrow, especially with it being on the nose.
> Hope she's OK.


All good, I think. They said it doesn't appear to be a growth, more likely something rubbing on her nose, like seen in bar biting. Keep an eye on it for now as it doesn't seem to be bothering her and not sore


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Engel98 said:


> All good, I think. They said it doesn't appear to be a growth, more likely something rubbing on her nose, like seen in bar biting. Keep an eye on it for now as it doesn't seem to be bothering her and not sore


That's good to know. I'm sure you will, but would be worth trying to find out what she is rubbing on to cause that.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

ForestWomble said:


> That's good to know. I'm sure you will, but would be worth trying to find out what she is rubbing on to cause that.


The only thing I can think of is the bars. she pushes her nose through them to be nosey. normally when its feeding time :/

She's also taken to chewing the plastic shelf in the corner so she'd have to wedge her nose in the small gap in order to chew it. I have since removed the shelf which sucks as she's a height loving Syrian even though she's considered a senior now


----------

